# Arvor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?



## Jetblack (4. Januar 2006)

Hi zusammen,

kennt jemand von Euch die Adresse der Werft in Polen, die die Arvor Boote baut  (bzw. deren URL/Tel.Nummer, Ansprechpartner, etc) ?

Irgendwie verstecken die sich recht effektiv - im Netz findet man nur Händler.

Danke im voraus
Jetblack


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Ruf mal im Bootscenter Bielefeld an, die vertreiben hier die Arvors und kennen bestimmt die Werft-URL, Nick. 

Kumpel André hat sich gestern dort eine Arvor gekauft, und das Bootscenter Bielefeld wird sein Boot während des Norwegentreffens ausstellen.

Hatte Sonja gestern schon eine SMS diesbezüglich geschickt, sie wollte nach den Booten abends mal googeln.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Arvor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

@ all: geht um diese wunderschönen Angelboote:


----------



## Lachsy (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

werden die nicht in der gleichen werft wie die quicksilver gebaut ?????

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Quappenqualle (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Also ich liebe diese Schiffchen ja auch innig.. lechz...

Aber nach meinen Infos ist Arvor ne norwegische Werft, die ihre Boote nicht in Polen (wie z.B. Quicksilver) fertigen läßt. Daher auch der stolze Preis, für den man allerdings ne Menge geboten bekommt. 

Das wär mein Traum: ne Arvor 20 Fish mit VW Marine TDI 115 PS..:l


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Jepp, Clarissa. #6

Aber wir kamen gestern nur auf eine polnische Page - werden die Quicksilver und Arvors denn in Polen gebaut?


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

@ QQ: norwegisch? Nee, dat glaub ich mal nich. Hab jedenfalls keinen norsk Link gefunden und weiß nur, dass Arnstein einige Arvors bei den Lofoten in Betrieb hat.


----------



## Lachsy (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

karsten schau mal

Arvor  	Fischerboot    	Balt Yacht  	Polen  	www.balt-yacht.com.pl

http://www.profinautic.com/de/boot-hersteller/bootsbau.php?type=FB

vieleicht hilft auch das thema beim boote-forum weiter
http://www.boote-forum.de/viewtopic.php?t=12009&highlight=&sid=70fac3f2652898f74f6b3e4abfa9a3a2

mfg Lachsy


----------



## kossiossi (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

hier noch ´n link:
http://www.northseaboating.com

die waypoint 34 is wohl ne "etwas" größere arvor.
is jedenfalls ´n cooles boot. :l 

gruß
danny


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Dank Dir, Clarissa! Die ersten beiden Links hab ich vorhin auch ergoogelt und weitergeleitet. Aber war schon recht schwer, die Werft da herauszufiltern. 

Kennen Winni und Du jemanden, der schon Eigner einer Arvor ist und die bewertet hat?


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

@ Danny: DU gehst ja schon wieder viel zu groß ran! :m


----------



## Lachsy (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

nein leider nicht karsten, 
wir fahren ja ein Quicksilver 560 KK

winni hatte sich damals auf der boot auch die Avor angeschaut. Als ich sie erstmals gesehn haben, dachte ich es wären quicksilver .

Warum es bei uns ein quicksilver wurde, war warscheinlich auch der Preis .

mfg Lachsy


----------



## kossiossi (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

jaja, ick wees. träumen wird ja wohl noch erlaubt sein... |rolleyes


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich im Frühjahr bei unserem Teamkumpel zur Jungfernfahrt auf der Ostsee mit eingeladen bin und anschließend was zu berichten habe. :m

In Magdeburg standen Tanja und ich auch mit leuchtenden Augen vor der ausgestellten Arvor. Aber sowas kommt erst, wenn wir mal an´s Meer umgezogen sind. 

Grüßle

Karstein


----------



## Quappenqualle (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Na da war ich wohl molto bene ziemlich auf dem Holzweg...

Aber ist ja auch egal, wo die Boote gebaut werden (fast jedenfalls). Die Arvor hat super Kritiken bekommen in der "Boote", wo sie vor ein zwei Jährchen getestet wurde (damals die Arvor 20 Fish mit dem 85 PS Nanni-Diesel). Vor allem kann ich mich erinnern, dass besonders die rauhwassertauglichen Fahreigenschaften gelobt wurde. Zudem ist das Boot mit dem Angelbleistift konstruiert worden! Fischkasten, eingebaute Rutenhalter, Trollinggetriebe und die Möglichkeit im Bug zu angeln waren damals einige der herausragenden Eigenschaften, die mich begeistert haben... zusätzlich wurde der Nanni noch gelobt wegen der Zuverlässigkeit und Sparsamkeit.... irgendwann hol ich mir so'n Teil, versprochen!!:l


----------



## Jetblack (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Danke erst mal - die genannten Links hatte ich zwar schon ....

Mich wundert's wie sich ein Hersteller verstecken kann  aber jetzt ist alles klar - hab mit denen gesprochen: Ich mach denen eine Homepage und bekomm dafür ein 250 im Vollausbau .....










*träum weiter .....*


----------



## Lachsy (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erst mal - die genannten Links hatte ich zwar schon ....
> 
> Mich wundert's wie sich ein Hersteller verstecken kann  aber jetzt ist alles klar - hab mit denen gesprochen: Ich mach denen eine Homepage und bekomm dafür ein 250 im Vollausbau .....
> 
> ...



das wäre doch mal ein traum oder, und eine angemessene bezahlung für ne homepage #h 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Also die Prospekte, die unter anderem auch vom Bootscenter Bielefelt verteilt werden, haben als adresse www.marinepower.com in Belgien angegeben.

Hergestellt werden sie wohl bei Saint Cast Marine in Frankreich.

Saint Cast Marine   
22380 Saint Cast Le Guildo 
Tél. : 02 96 41 67 17 
Fax : 02 96 41 67 19 



Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## vaaberg (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Habt Ihr schon...............?

Mein erstes Boot habe ich auch mit den Augen gekauft. Heute weiß ich mehr, nie aus oder auf einer Ausstellung Kaufen.
*Erstmal richtig fahren !!!!!* Ich habe selbst ein "rauhwassertaugliches" gut motorisiertes  Boot. Aber rauhwassertauglich ist ein weiter Begriff.
Seit 4 Jahren schleich ich mindestens einmal jährlich bei Fin Hansvik (Bootsbau)in Rörvik/Vikna herum.  Die 700 Combi wirds mal werden. Combi deswegen weil der Rumpf sowohl als Arbeitsboot für Fischer gedacht ist, aber auch mit entsprechendem Ausbau zum flotten Gleiter. Da kann einen mal aufm Heimweg die Nr. 6 einholen, ich hab mich selten so sicher gefühlt.
....und zwei Steuerstände hat er auch serienmässig, da muss man woanders lange suchen. Und für einen Angler das Nonplusultra. Ich habs probieren können.


....und wenn man dann mit dem Teil überm grossen Platten steht, kommt der freiwillig an Bord.

Gruß


----------



## Jetblack (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

@vaaberg 

mit der Testfahrt hast Du sicherlich recht!!! Ich such auch nur für einen Freund nach dem Hersteller und weiteren Infos   Das Hansvik 700 sieht in der Tat nicht schlecht aus. Wobei mir der Platz zumindest auf den Fotos für 3-4 Angler nicht gerade üppig vorkommt - es geht halt viel für die Kabine verloren. 
Platz - das war auch der Grund warum wir an den wirklich schönen, vorhandenen Hansvik 560 etwas zu bemängeln hatten. Mit einer Fischkiste und etwas weiterem Gerödel im Boot war die Fußfreiheit und der sichere Tritt schon stark eingeschränkt - perfekt für 2 Personen, danach muß man Abstriche machen.

Ich nehm den 700er auf jedenfall doch noch mal in die Liste auf....oops, hab grad die Preisliste gefunden, DAS ist ne Stange Geld 

Gruß Jetblack


----------



## kossiossi (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

hmm, dürfte auch interessant sein:

targa 23

aber auch preislich, nehm ich an. hab leider nix dazu gefunden.

hier noch´n test dazu:

targa 23/27 *test*

gruß
danny


----------



## fly-martin (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Hi

also wenn ich mich recht entsinne kannst die Boote auch mieten ( ich glaub die vermieten einige Modelle auf Trailern und haben auch einige in Burg stehen )


----------



## vaaberg (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> @vaaberg
> 
> mit der Testfahrt hast Du sicherlich recht!!! Ich such auch nur für einen Freund nach dem Hersteller und weiteren Infos   Das Hansvik 700 sieht in der Tat nicht schlecht aus. Wobei mir der Platz zumindest auf den Fotos für 3-4 Angler nicht gerade üppig vorkommt - es geht halt viel für die Kabine verloren.
> Platz - das war auch der Grund warum wir an den wirklich schönen, vorhandenen Hansvik 560 etwas zu bemängeln hatten. Mit einer Fischkiste und etwas weiterem Gerödel im Boot war die Fußfreiheit und der sichere Tritt schon stark eingeschränkt - perfekt für 2 Personen, danach muß man Abstriche machen.
> ...




@Jetblack

das mit dem Platz für 4 Angler geht bestens i.O. Du glaubst garnicht wieviel Platz in der Plicht ist. Die "Inselfreunde" haben die 600 Combi und die fahren immer zu dritt ohne Probleme. Treffe die Jungs immer mal im Raudsunda.
Das einzige was die bisher nicht so toll fanden: Bei Unlust der Fische kann man bei der Motorisierung mit glaube ich 48 PS kein Wasserski fahren.:q 
Übrigens kann man bei der Hansvik 700 combi prima vom Bug angeln. Und wenn man sich für die Hansvik entschieden hat sollte man schon mal den Trip nach Rörvik machen. In der Werft kann man vieles haben, was der Händler nicht anbietet. Und die Preisliste ist eben auch aus Papier. Man muss halt miteinander reden. Aber ich will keine Hansvik verkaufen  - sondern schnellstens eine haben. Wenn doch die Wertpapierkurse bloss bald besser würden....

Gruezi


----------



## Skipper47 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Hast Du Dir mal die Galeon Boote angeschaut? Find ich auch toll und die haben günstige komplett Angebote. Google mal unter Wohler Boote.


----------



## Karstein (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

*Schwärmmodus an*

@ Danny: weißt Du, was mein absolutes Traumboot Targa kostet??? Die Dinger kriegst gebraucht schon nicht unter 120.000 €... 

Tanja und ich wurden auf Bornholm mal zu einer Testfahrt mit der Targa des "Svaneke Bolcher" Bonbonfabrikchefs eingeladen, vorher hatten wir uns bei Wind 7-8 gegen eine Trollingausfahrt von Nexö aus ausgesprochen. Als er den Hebel der Targa hinter den Molen auf den Tisch gelegt hatte, mussten wir uns irgendwo festklammern - die Yacht ging bei dem Sturm ab wie die Pest und lag dabei einzigartig perfekt in der Welle! Auch der enge Wenderadius beeindruckte mich immens, dazu ein echtes Walkaround mit sinnvollen Staumöglichkeiten und super Platz überall. Auch zwei Kojen sind unter Deck zu finden.

2005 sahen wir in Möre og Romsdal dann wieder eine Targa, die in Diensten einer Gasfirma steht. Zuerst hörst nur die hoch singende Einspritzung (?) der Turbos, dann gleitet das Boot 10m neben Dir wie auf Schienen vorbei ohne eine Welle zu machen. ..

Wenn es ein perfektes Angelboot gibt, dann ist es für klar eines von Targa!

*Schwärmmodus aus*


----------



## Quappenqualle (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

@ Karsten: da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.. ein wirklich scheenes Boot!! Ich frage mich nur, was daran nun 120000,- € kosten soll#d ! Wahrscheinlich ist irgendwo noch ein Barren versteckt.. das würde auch erklären, warum die Schüssel so fein in der Welle liegt..|rolleyes


----------



## Karstein (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

@ QQ: wahrscheinlich benötigen die finnischen Werftarbeiter so viele teure Dolmetscher für ihre eigene Muttersprache? :m

Qualidäd tut halt seinen hohen Preis haben tun.


----------



## vaaberg (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

........da ist ja meine heimliche Liebe(Hansvik Combi 700) ein Schnäppchen dagegen. Na, gut ich hab mir was verkniffen, aber Bugstrahlruder und 140 Pferdchen + dies und das sollten es schon sein. Ich brauch kein Nusswurzelholz an Bord, aber einen praktischen Unterstand am Aussensteuerstand(im Preis) in Form einer Teil - Kalesche(norw.Kabrioverdeck) und zwei stabile Steuermannstühle usw. usw. 
Macht dann locker 60.000,- Euronen(wenns doch nur DM wären). Eigentlich ist der Gedanke schon strafbar, aber ne Fliegenrute für 500,-- ist auch nicht 
grade billig usw.
Naja,(seufz) da muss ich  noch viele Tage meine B2Marine bewegen.

Aber träumen ist ja auch schön.

Gruß         |schlafen


----------



## Karstein (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Arvor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

@ vaaberg: naja, wenn unsereins direkt am Fjord wohnen würde, wären 60 Mille schnell amortisiert vom Dauereinsatz. 

Dann würde ich aber auch mit einem Viknes Kombi 770 liebäugeln, da hat´s gleich eine gehörige Portion Komfort unter Deck. :m


----------



## kossiossi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Arvor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

@karsten:

kenn die targa 31 "taxi", also ohne flybridge, aus valevaag. da steht eine im hafen. seid dem träume ich... :l 

gruß
danny


----------



## Karstein (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Arvor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Also machen wir eine Sammelbestellung! :m


----------



## vaaberg (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Arvor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ vaaberg: naja, wenn unsereins direkt am Fjord wohnen würde, wären 60 Mille schnell amortisiert vom Dauereinsatz.
> 
> Dann würde ich aber auch mit einem Viknes Kombi 770 liebäugeln, da hat´s gleich eine gehörige Portion Komfort unter Deck. :m





@Karsten, psssst nich weitersagen. Mach ich doch schon lange ,das mit Amorti..... .Nur so kommste zu was. 
Und Komfort un´ter Deck brauch ich nur für´s Tackle-Equipment(richtig?)
und  den ultimativen Angel- und Totenfischaufbewahrungskomfort.

Gruß


----------



## kossiossi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Arvor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

sorry jetblack wenn wir hier deinen thread vollquatschen aber träumen is doch so schön... |rolleyes 



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Also machen wir eine Sammelbestellung!



klar, ne targa 42. mit 6personen von süd nach nordnorwegen in einem urlaub und auch storegga is damit kein problem mehr.


----------



## Karstein (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Arvor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> Und Komfort un´ter Deck brauch ich nur für´s Tackle-Equipment(richtig?)
> und  den ultimativen Angel- und Totenfischaufbewahrungskomfort.



Oder aber auch für ein paar zünftige Mehrtagestouren entlang der Kyste? Oder für einen Besuch vorgelagerter Inseln? Solch ne Kajüte mit Kojen hat schon prima Vorteile. 

@ Danny: haste Recht, zurück zu Arvor - eine 215 AS des Bootscenters Bielefeld wird euch also am 11.02.2006 vor dem ABACUS begrüßen. :m


----------



## Deep Sea (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> ........da ist ja meine heimliche Liebe(Hansvik Combi 700) ein Schnäppchen dagegen. Na, gut ich hab mir was verkniffen, aber Bugstrahlruder und 140 Pferdchen + dies und das sollten es schon sein. Ich brauch kein Nusswurzelholz an Bord, aber einen praktischen Unterstand am Aussensteuerstand(im Preis) in Form einer Teil - Kalesche(norw.Kabrioverdeck) und zwei stabile Steuermannstühle usw. usw.
> Macht dann locker 60.000,- Euronen(wenns doch nur DM wären). Eigentlich ist der Gedanke schon strafbar, aber ne Fliegenrute für 500,-- ist auch nicht
> grade billig usw.
> Naja,(seufz) da muss ich  noch viele Tage meine B2Marine bewegen.
> ...



#h Endlich mal wieder ein Bootsthema in dieser tristen Jahreszeit.
Es gibt viele schöne Angelboote, auch die Avor gehört dazu. Mein Traumboot (ich spreche hier von trailerbaren Booten, etwas anderes käme für mich nicht in Frage) ist nach wie vor eine Orkadian 23 von Orkney; 7,00 X 2,50 Meter mit Volva Penta Diesel 150 PS, dazu eine geräumige Koje mit kleiner Pantry und Toilette sowie große Plicht für 4 Angler. Leider wird dieses Boot nur sehr selten gebraucht angeboten und ist entsprechend teuer.:c Ein Bootshändler in Hamburg hatte neulich eine Orkadian im Angebot, aber 39.000 Euronen für ein 10 Jahre altes Boot, wenn auch mit guter Ausstattung wie Radar, Farbplotter etc. war mir doch zu teuer.|kopfkrat 

Aber irgendwann schlage ich zu...und bis dahin: Träumen ist ja auch schön, wie Vaaberg es so schön sagte.:m 

Auf den Fotos seht Ihr das Boot im Einsatz (Coast Guard) sowie das Cockpit.


----------



## Karstein (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Arvor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Aber nicht häßlich, Deep Sea. #6


----------



## Quappenqualle (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Arvor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

@ Karsten: Ne Arvor vorm ABACUS? Na dann lass ich mir noch schnell ne AHK an meine Schüssel zimmern und dann nehm ich meinen Hauptgewinn doch gleich am Sonntag mit...O.K. ???!


----------



## Karstein (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Arvor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Da dürfte Teamkumpel André Radke, der direkt vor Ort weilt, aber was gegen haben - ist nämlich sein Kahn! :m

Aber Du kannst am Samstag ja gleich unterschreiben, denn das Bootscenter Bielefeld ist auf dem Norwegentreffen vertreten.


----------



## Quappenqualle (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Arvor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

alles nur ne Frage des Rabattes!!!:g


----------



## Quappenqualle (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Arvor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Habe gestern mal in meinen alten K&K's gestöbert. Was haltet Ihr von dem hier?


----------



## wodibo (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Arvor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Ich hab mal nicht gegoogelt, sondern Metager benutzt und dies gefunden:
http://www.balt-yacht.com.pl/215site-en.html

und hier steht geschrieben, das die Boote in Polen hergestellt werden:
http://www.skipperonline.de/test/arvor/arvor215as/arvor215as.html

Hoffe ich konnte Euch helfen :m


----------



## Karstein (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Arvor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Joo, immer gut, solche Infos WoDi. #6


----------



## rolandlanger (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

ich  liebäugle schon jahrelang mit einer Hansvik 18 combi 0der 600.leider sind die Dinger echt teuer in Drkenn evtl eingebrauchtes Boot
Höre gerne nachricht.
rolandlanger
----------------------------------     


vaaberg schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon...............?
> 
> Mein erstes Boot habe ich auch mit den Augen gekauft. Heute weiß ich mehr, nie aus oder auf einer Ausstellung Kaufen.
> *Erstmal richtig fahren !!!!!* Ich habe selbst ein "rauhwassertaugliches" gut motorisiertes  Boot. Aber rauhwassertauglich ist ein weiter Begriff.
> ...


----------



## rolandlanger (15. August 2008)

*AW: Arvor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Hallo ,bin schon seit längerem auf der suche nach einem Boot für die Ostsee und Morwegen,Schweden , bin bisher immer am HANSVIK 18 Combi hängengeblieben weil eben zwei steuerstände und noch trailerbar.
wer hat erfahrung mit diesem Boot oder war villeicht schon mal bei den Inselfreunden in Norwegen, denn die haben solche Boote in der Flotte.
Grüße rolandlanger


----------



## KD500 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Arvor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*

Hallo rolandlanger,
fahre seit 30 jahren nach Norwegen.
Habe ein Hansvik 18 combi.
Es ist perfekt, habe noch kein Boot in der Grösse mit zwei Steuerständen gesehen.
Wenn man alleine fährt kein problem beim Schleppfischen, riesig Platz, 50km schnell,
bei schlechtem Wetter, tür zu und nur raus wenn Fisch gebissen hat.

Wenn Interess Boot steht Sogn und Fjordane.

gruß KD500


----------



## meeresprofi (13. November 2010)

*AW: Avor Boote - Adresse der Werft ?*



vaaberg schrieb:


> @Jetblack
> 
> das mit dem Platz für 4 Angler geht bestens i.O. Du glaubst garnicht wieviel Platz in der Plicht ist. Die "Inselfreunde" haben die 600 Combi und die fahren immer zu dritt ohne Probleme. Treffe die Jungs immer mal im Raudsunda.
> Das einzige was die bisher nicht so toll fanden: Bei Unlust der Fische kann man bei der Motorisierung mit glaube ich 48 PS kein Wasserski fahren.:q
> ...




Hallo zusammen

ist jetzt ja schon ziemlich alt das Thema, aber vielleicht kann ja noch jemand antworten. Ich interesiere mich auch für das Hansvik 700 Combi. Würde das auch gerne zum Schleppen nutzen. Kann bei großem Diesel mit der Minimalgeschwindigkeit schwierig sein. Weiß jemand, ob es das Boot auch mit Trollingventil zur Reduzierung der Geschwindigkeit gibt?

Gruß Uwe


----------

